# Any insight on Misono Swedish gyuto



## TamanegiKin (Aug 23, 2012)

So I've been trying to dig up some info on the old dragon gyuto in Swedish carbon steel. Couldn't find too much, some info from back in the day (2004). Anyway, I'm interested to hear any personal experiences with this one. Some old posts suggest high reactivity, so so feel on the stones, decent edge retention. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Benuser (Aug 23, 2012)

I still love my 240mm. Great geometry, nice tappering towards a convexed edge, very efficient distal tapper, very slight belly, no flat spots, great F&F. Steel is very pure, no sulphure odour, very reactive: needs a patina. Easiest sharpening I've ever seen. Average edge retention. Could be maintained with a fine rod.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks benuser! That's good info. How's the tip on the knife? It looks more on the pointy side which would be a plus.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine is one of my all-time favourites, and I've bee fortunate enough to handle many knives.
Edge retention is good to almost very good. Keenness is incredible, and just a touch and I mean touch below white 2. I love the profile and heft of the knife, and Misono's f and f is fantastic, minus the choil being relativey sharp. 
Unlike others, I've never had real issues with reactivity, but I did end up forcing a patina, when I once noticed some light rusting. Realistically, doing so helped keep it less reactive, more than it helped keep away oxidation.
I lightly thinned mine, and convexed the left face and it's a beautiful knife, and one that gets overlooked, unnecessarily, in my opinion.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 23, 2012)

I have the Misono Swedish hankotsu, so I can't really comment on the gyuto, but f&f was astonishingly good for what the knife costs, handle is nice, wood looks great. Steel feels nice on the stones, feels similar to white, but maybe slightly less pure, takes a patina quickly. I wouldn't hesitate to get another from this line.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 23, 2012)

http://s19.postimage.org/fbfxb4h0j/Misono.jpg

Please note there's a little flex, due to the distal taper and thin spine.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 23, 2012)

This is very helpful stuff guys, thanks very much.
One thing that was interesting when I started looking into this is that the knife seems reasonable at just a hair above $200. Got me wondering how good of a buy it must have been before Misono elevated their pricing.
Anyway, I think I might have to give this one a try. Thanks again for the helpful info


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 24, 2012)

I bought a 270 second hand here. It came with a beautiful bevel, but I found it to be a bit ax'y. I decided to thin it, assuming I would have to polish away the nice patina. Well, I thinned the thing pretty far up, and miraculously didn't leave a single scratch! Easiest knife I've ever sharpened!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Aug 24, 2012)

i had the 270mm suji and let me tell you, ive never had a stinkier or more reactive knife 

cut great though


----------



## Miles (Aug 25, 2012)

I use a 240 suji daily. It's a great cutter. I've never noticed that it's particularly odoriferous but it' s quite reactive and I've got a serious patina on it which I'm sure negates any aroma. Mine is a bit flexy but the really nice thing about it is that I can keep it going for a decent length of time by hitting the strops every couple days. They use some nice steel in it. It's a bit pricey these days, though. I always thought the Swedish line was a terrific value for knives with such a high level of fit and finish, but after the recent price increases I can't honestly say that I'd consider them to be a great value any longer. Still fine performers though.


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a 240 and it's one of my favorites. Well taken care of it has a patina that's blue and red and it looks great. The profile is one of my favs and it's held on for many years on the line. Of you get it you'll love it. The only thing is I fell in love before the price increase almost 7 years ago.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 1, 2012)

I got mine and used it at work a few days now. It's been very nice so far.
No excessive reactivity as of yet, great profile, gets very sharp easily, edge retention is pretty good-it levels off from very sharp to a bit of a toothy edge, at least that's what it feels like. Only gripe is a non rounded spine and choil and that choil is sharp lol . The profile would seem the selling point on this one, its very nice. Great distal taper as well, mine is super thin at the tip. A little bit of flex at the tip because of that but not too bad. Overall, a very nice knife so far. I plan to ease the spine and choil a bit and send it off for a rehandle. Thanks to all who helped out with info on this one. It's got a home in my kit for sure.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad you like it, and we could be of help. It's one knife I will always keep, and is my favorite "production" knife I've ever used.


----------

